# Openshot



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 4, 2010)

Openshot video editor for FreeBSD?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 4, 2010)

Porters Handbook?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 5, 2010)

That is how to create a port? Sounds interesting. I want to give a try


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 6, 2010)

If I want to create openshot port, how to find needed dependencies?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 6, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> If I want to create openshot port, how to find needed dependencies?



That is one of the hardest parts of porting perhaps....
many software developers doesn't mention on which software product depends....
read READMEs etc.... 

as final resort, you can email project developers and ask them to tell what soft needs to be installed in order to compile their software


----------



## Zare (Nov 6, 2010)

As a start, you can do _ldd_ on the compiled binary on a Linux system (or wherever that thing is ported to). That'll give you insight into shared libraries that program depends on.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 7, 2010)

They answer me here: https://answers.launchpad.net/openshot/+question/132842 
The needed dependencies are this:

```
x264
ffmpeg
python
python-xdg
python-gtk2
python-glade2
python-pygoocanvas
libgoocanvas3
libgoocanvas-common
python-mlt2
melt
MLT (libmlt, libmlt-data et libmlt++3)
frei0r-plugins
sox
librsvg2-common
libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
```

Now I will give a try


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 7, 2010)

Where can I found SHA256 to add this line to distinfo?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 7, 2010)

Read the manual 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/makefile-distfiles.html#AEN1546

NOTE: if you patch sources:
copy original file:
`$ cp somefile somefile.orig`
and in ports dir

```
$ rm -f files
$ make makepatch
```
This will create proper patches for all modified files

I remove files dir.... maybe you don't need that, but I think there was problem if there were files in it and you run *make makepatch*
Also, after *make clean* run *make patch*, otherwise if you run *make extract*, then make new modifications and run *rm -f files && make makepatch*, you may lose your previous patches...

Well this comes with experience...
ALso I recommend you to use cvs, git, hg, svn, bzr or whatever... it can save you some problems, if you delete some files of your ports accidentally


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 8, 2010)

Where find *SHA256*? I cannot find nowhere


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Where find *SHA256*? I cannot find nowhere



whereis(1) shows it's in /sbin.

But you don't need to run it yourself.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 8, 2010)

Return me this:

```
sudo make checksum
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> openshot-1.2.2.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://launchpadlibrarian.net/56230175/.
openshot-1.2.2.tar.gz                         100% of   15 MB  189 kBps 00m00s
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for openshot-1.2.2.tar.gz.
=> No suitable checksum found for openshot-1.2.2.tar.gz.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/emberdaemon/Downloads/openshot.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2010)

A) "checksum" is not the name of the target.

B) sudo is not the same as becoming root with su -.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok. I became root with su.


> "checksum" is not the name of the target.


What this mean?
Following your link: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/porting-checksum.html

```
Just type make makesum. The ports make rules will automatically generate the file distinfo.
```
I tried with and without distinfo file.
I am confused


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 8, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Return me this:
> 
> ```
> sudo [red]make checksum[/red]
> ...



lol



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Ok. I became root with su.
> 
> What this mean?
> Following your link: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/porting-checksum.html
> ...



No, you didn't do what's written in handbook `# make checksum` you did `# make makesum` Which is wrong. lol


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 8, 2010)

Oops :e  Ok. worked :beer Now is fetching openshot and some dependencies like ffmpeg  I start loving to create a port. But I am still afraid about the Makefile 
Also a little help here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19117


----------



## gour (Mar 4, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Oops :e  Ok. worked :beer Now is fetching openshot and some dependencies like ffmpeg  I start loving to create a port. But I am still afraid about the Makefile
> Also a little help here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19117



Any news about this port?

I'm heading towards Free(PC)BSD, installed it on my laptop 1st, but for the desktop I need either Cinelerra or Openshot...the latter is probably easier target.


----------



## ckester (Mar 4, 2011)

Good news!  I hope to submit a port of openshot in the next day or two.  I have it working, and just need to run a few more tests to make sure I haven't overlooked anything.

Unfortunately, openshot's 3D animation feature requires a newer version of blender than the one in ports.  So you won't be able to create any nifty animated title screens.  But the infrastructure is all there, and as soon as blender is updated, everything should start working.

Otherwise, the port as I have it is feature complete.

_Done. Here's a link to the PR. 

It might take a few days for it to be committed, however.  If you can't wait, you can grab the sharfile from the PR and install it yourself._


----------



## gour (Mar 4, 2011)

ckester said:
			
		

> Good news!  I hope to submit a port of openshot in the next day or two.  I have it working, and just need to run a few more tests to make sure I haven't overlooked anything.







> Unfortunately, openshot's 3D animation feature requires a newer version of blender than the one in ports.  So you won't be able to create any nifty animated title screens.  But the infrastructure is all there, and as soon as blender is updated, everything should start working.



Yeah, it needs >=2.56, iirc from my Linux install...It does not matter. My desktop is still running Archlinux but I'm investigating if migration to Free(PC)BSD would provide me with all the required tools. 




> It might take a few days for it to be committed, however.  If you can't wait, you can grab the sharfile from the PR and install it yourself.



I can wait, no problem. Thank you very much for working on it!!!


----------



## rufwoof (Jul 3, 2017)

> Unfortunately, openshot's 3D animation feature requires a newer version of blender than the one in ports. So you won't be able to create any nifty animated title screens. But the infrastructure is all there, and as soon as blender is updated, everything should start working.


Reviving a old thread, looks like the pairing of versions of Openshot and Blender is still not sync'd so that openshot's 3D features still do not work.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 3, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> Reviving a old thread, looks like the pairing of versions of Openshot and Blender is still not sync'd so that openshot's 3D features still do not work.


Both graphics/blender and multimedia/openshot have no maintainer at the moment. So if they need to be synced the time for someone to start maintaining both of them is now.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 3, 2017)

! I was not aware graphics/blender didn't have anyone!


----------



## rufwoof (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm totally naive as to maintenance, just a newbie (to FreeBSD) end (desktop) user whose using pkg install pre-built binaries. But even without individual Openshot and/or Blender maintainers surely there must be a higher level that decides which versions are ported into the current main FreeBSD version. I guess the easiest choice would be to ensure that the current Blender choice of source code was the one that corresponded to the current Openshot version (run Openshot and try to create a animated title and see what version of Blender that complains about as being missing, bearing in mind from my experience you have to match the exact x.y.z Blender version that Openshot is looking for, not the x.y.z version 'or later' as Openbox dialog box suggests).

Its probably a bit more involved than that as Openshot also requires melt and inkscape to be fully functional, but again from my experiences the actual versions of those are less of a issue.


----------

